# Animal Safe Floor Disinfectant Recommendations



## Dave Immure

I was wondering what everyone uses to disinfect their tile floors. I am looking for something strong (kills 99.9% germs) but animal safe. Recently my dog was diagnosed with Giardia and I need to disinfect. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Immure

Also how does everyone handle disinfecting toys?


----------



## Leslie Patterson

How about one of those water steam mops? They don't use chemicals, it's just the steam that is suppose to kill bacteria. I don't know how well they work but might be worth looking into.

Bleach kills everything. I love bleach :smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Leslie Patterson said:


> How about one of those water steam mops? They don't use chemicals, it's just the steam that is suppose to kill bacteria. I don't know how well they work but might be worth looking into.
> 
> Bleach kills everything. I love bleach :smile:



My wife is a bleach maniac. Indeed it kills everything including countless articles of my clothes when she doesn't wipe up thoroughly.

I have a whole bleach stained wardrobe that I can only wear around the house.

We've had many a battle over the years when a favorite article of my clothing got ruined. :smile:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

http://www.maggiefisher.co.uk/giardia.htm


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

You can use bleach, Pinesol, or Lysol once it is dry. There this stuff called Odoban.

I hate the smell of pinesol- I usually use bleach but not heavy bleach- I add it to a mild detergent for moping the floor. As for toys I soak my kongs if they get gross in a bucket of the same mixture and then rinse them and dry them. I use to use the odoban alot- but I can only get it at Sams club or Costco (not very convenient).


----------



## Anne Vaini

Dave,

There is nothing that is "safe" for dogs but kills giardia/germs/parasites. Once the cleaner is rinsed away there is not a problem. So use whatever you need to, but follow the instructions. Even pine-sol is toxic to dogs (but especially cats). Bleach is the safest when mixed 1:33, but look into what exactly kills giardia.

For every-day cleaning of dog anything (non-porous) I use:

A-33 dry: http://www.med-worldwide.com/infect...detergent-1-2-oz-90-tb-9tb-cs-bt-201733-27573

Chlorohexidine - I get a concentrate at a farm store. Bad stuff if it's used wrong!

Since giardia is an ameoba (or something like that) I would be using Dichotomous Earth in the dog's food and in areas the dog poops.

Giardia is a zoonotic disease - make sure YOU don't get it!

Toys: Dunk/soak them in your chemical and throw them in the washing machine.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Wow Anne- I never knew Pinesol was deadly for pets (I hate the stuff anyway but that is scary). 

I would be sure to follow the manufacturer directions on what ever you use.


----------



## Michele McAtee

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> I usually use bleach but not heavy bleach- I add it to a mild detergent for moping the floor.


Do your homework on mixing bleach with detergents. I believe bleach solution disinfects fine on its own. 

I once sprayed down a floor that had residual detergent or some other cleanser on it (unbeknownst to me that it wasn't rinsed fully) and there was a reaction from HELL! I thought I was going to die. Literally. Freaked me out! Not worth the risk IMO mixing bleach with anything!


----------



## Anne Vaini

Yup. Rinse the floor before using bleach too. I learned that the hard way after someone left bleach in a power-washer and I sprayed off a floor that had a quaternary chemical (ammonia) on it. OMG Just awful.

If you're mixing the bleach 1:10 to kill parvo, you'll get the same chemical reaction with urine (because of the ammonia).

If you're mixing 1:15 - 1:33 bleach solution, but you don't like the smell, throw in a Tablespoon of Simple Green or Pine-sol.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

I know all about that. My girl friend was hospitalized because she cleaned with bleach and some other cleanser years ago.

My down stairs is now all laminate flooring. I just bought a swifer- I will need to check the febreeze wet pads to see if they are toxic- but as a rule I never let the floor dry I always dry it quickly with a towel as soon as I clean it. The crates we have air dried- after scrubbing and rinsing.

Honestly I don't worry too much about germs any more. Our 3 dogs are very healthy. Every thing is frozen outside. My dogs don't mix with other dogs except at training and no one ever brings a sick dog to club. I think the last thing that went around about 6 years ago was a strange type of kennel cough. We had a city wide out break.

We are lucky up here. We have no fleas, no ticks, the winter freeze keeps things from developing. In the summer you could pick up something if you take your dogs to the dog parks with lakes etc. but all in all we are pretty lucky that way.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Here is a product that I would in my links but have not used...

http://www.wysiwash.com/


----------



## Howard Gaines III

I use about 2 ounces of bleach to a gallon of water on my concrete floors. After it sits for several minutes it is washed away. I also use a product called OderBan, I think Sam's and Home Depot carry it. It's about $10.00 for a gallon. Never had any sick dogs or puppies using it. Many wresting coaches use a mild bleach mix to clean blood from wrestling matt surfaces. I think most of the stuff is safe as long as you don't over kill.


----------



## Anne Vaini

I used the wysiwash at a kennel. Not impressive. Simple Green and bleach solutions did a much nicer job.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden

Simple Green works well here. 
I would be careful on the Swifter thing, I'm not sure how true it is, but there was a story going around that it was harmful for dogs if they licked it off thier paws? Dry the floor anyways before they get to them!


----------



## Carol Boche

I use OdoBan. I also use the kennel cleaner (not sure of the name) from Cabela's. (one ounce per gallon of water) and that works well too. 

I buy the OdoBan by the case at Sam's club. Each gallon comes with a spray bottle of the cleaner for in the house. Those are great for spraying down crates, toys and the floors. 

I also use the swiffer mop in the house and have had no issues with it.

All toys go in a net bag and go through the washing machine when needed.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

That a girl Carol use the good stuff! And smells sooooo good!


----------



## Carol Boche

Howard Gaines III said:


> That a girl Carol use the good stuff! And smells sooooo good!


It does smell good too :razz: .....gotta admit, I like clean smelling kennels....LOL

I even have one of those bathroom aerosol dispensers in the gear room....smells like oiled leather......


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Here's the clean kennel thing in the nutshell. For folks who are too lazy to clean their kennels, go sit in it for a few hours. When the sh*t flies are buzzing and the smell is too much, then think about what your dog has to deal with...If it's too dirty for me to sit on the kennel floor, why would I expect my dog to do the same. Sure, it's an animal, but a healthy one thanks to good cleaning!

Folks who fail to do the reasonable effort of keeping one clean, a judge should order kennel lockdown for 48 hours in a nasty SPCA or other heavy use one. Hope they gag and die!!!!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini

Howard Gaines III said:


> Here's the clean kennel thing in the nutshell. For folks who are too lazy to clean their kennels, go sit in it for a few hours. When the sh*t flies are buzzing and the smell is too much, then think about what your dog has to deal with...If it's too dirty for me to sit on the kennel floor, why would I expect my dog to do the same. Sure, it's an animal, but a healthy one thanks to good cleaning!
> 
> Folks who fail to do the reasonable effort of keeping one clean, a judge should order kennel lockdown for 48 hours in a nasty SPCA or other heavy use one. Hope they gag and die!!!!!!


Nice. :lol:

I don't like a "clean smelling" kennel. I like one with no smell at all.


----------

